# K



## Younggbon (3 mo ago)

BMW giving me the runaround. Advice?

I’ll try to keep this short and straight to the point. Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

I bought a used 2016 BMW x540e with 100,000 miles for $21,000 in Northern California at BMW of Mountain View just under 2 months ago.

Car ran great for a week, then it started misfiring and throwing limp mode errors and they said it’s misfiring. Their solution was a software update.

A week later, the sand thing happened during idle in a parking lot. Their solution was new spark plugs and wires. This took them a week to finish.

2 weeks later it happened again, and their solution was to replace the fuel injectors.

A week later (a few days ago), it happened again! And this time there’s a slight whine or whistle coming from the engine when I apply throttle (occurs when in Park as well). And it was spotted leaking a grey fluid I’m not sure what it was coming from. The service rep just said “that’s no big deal, that’s just coming from the exhaust, so we’ll get to the bottom of it”.

I just got a call today and he said they have no idea why this is happening, but have no worries that the Mountain View BMW dealership shop foreman is on this car now.


So far this has been covered my my Autonation warranty that lasts for 3000miles or 3 months.
But if they can’t fix this, I’m going to be stuck with this problem that they can’t even fix, or don’t want to spend the time to.

What should I do? What would you do? Tips? Thank you.

P.s. what should I also do if I find out that they hypothetically tell me that they didn’t open up the engine for an internal look?


----------

